# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  "SAB annonce le dploiement de sa dernire solution SAB A.T."

## Mejdi20

*SAB annonce le dploiement de sa dernire solution SAB A.T.*

La nouvelle version du progiciel SAB, SAB A.T., destine aux banques et tablissements financiers, est le fruit de plusieurs annes denrichissements fonctionnel et technique.

Prsente aux clients utilisateurs des solutions du Groupe, SAB et SAMIC, runis  loccasion de  lEstivale SAB , la nouvelle version SAB A.T. constitue une nouvelle offre de lditeur. Elle apporte de nombreuses volutions par rapport  la prcdente version SAB A8, et surtout des innovations majeures :
*des innovations technologiques importantes* : larchitecture SOA a t dploye sur lensemble des modules et sappuie sur de nouveaux outils dvelopps par les quipes darchitecture de SAB ou intgrant des outils du march, notamment ladoption de la technologie EJB3 pour les services mtiers et web services, une nouvelle couche accs base de donnes pour une compatibilit avec les BDD les plus rpandues. Par ailleurs, LINUX devient une plateforme compatible  linstar dUNIX et du SYSTEM I.*une nouvelle interface graphique* qui adopte une nouvelle charte ergonomique plus intuitive. Elle sappuie sur la nouvelle architecture de la couche prsentation qui tend lusage du langage JAVA et XML  lensemble de la solution, et se rpartit en 3 couches dont une couche cinmatique pour une personnalisation plus aise par les clients utilisateurs. La version SAB A.T. gnralise laffichage en mode web 2.0/html avec une flexibilit accrue pour la personnalisation.* lintgration en standard du workflow FlowMind* en mode embarqu et gnralis  lensemble du progiciel. Il permet la prise en compte des processus dcisionnels de la banque. Le workflow est intgr au coeur mme du progiciel ; il dfinit, orchestre et contrle le droulement des activits et des tches des diffrents processus mtiers.
La nouvelle version SAB A.T. rpond aux besoins des banques dj utilisatrices de loffre SAB mais aussi  ceux du march. Avec cette version, la socit SAB cible en particulier lextension de ses parts de march  l'international au travers de ses filiales et de son rseau de partenaires locaux.

*A propos de SAB*
Le groupe SAB est un diteur leader europen de progiciels intgrs pour le segment de la Banque de Dtail et dEntreprises avec la solution SAB, pour celui de la Banque Prive et la Gestion des Titres avec la solution SAMIC. SAB propose galement des  Kits Ligne de mtier , vritables rfrences dans le domaine de la Gestion de la Relation Bancaire, des Crdits aux particuliers et aux entreprises, des Paiements (enrichis des mandats et des SDD SEPA), des Titres, de lEpargne et des Systmes de Synthse.
Pour en savoir plus sur la socit et nos solutions : www.sab-tm.com

----------

